# Chagrin today



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Went 1 for 2 and landed 10 suckers.....


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Went back out, this time waaaay south on the chag. Landed 5 on a bead. High numbers of fish in the shallows!


----------



## swine (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I went out Saturday but there wasn't much going on.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

When the forums get quiet the bit is on. Gotta keep it real and update guys who don't have the luxury of a 5min drive to the river.


----------



## RCFLY (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Runfish, I have a two and half hour drive. I tried the V today no luck one carp and a jack.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My buddy and I were there yesterday and fished from Todd field down to the first railroad bridge and up to Daniels park with no luck. Saw no fish and saw no one catch a fish. Also, no suckers. Saw a guy between the bridges in thigh deep water fishing two rods at once. Was hoping to see him hook a fish to see how he would make out landing it while trying to hang onto his second rod. Must have been a Pro !


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Better yet, see him get a double. That would be a great time watching him try to land 2 at the same time.....


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

It can be done.. buddy of mine uses to rods on his boat.. I always offer to help him and reel one of them in , knowing he's gonna say no.. and bring both in... lol... what a hoot


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

salmon king said:


> It can be done.. buddy of mine uses to rods on his boat.. I always offer to help him and reel one of them in , knowing he's gonna say no.. and bring both in... lol... what a hoot


Wading in a river with two rods vs bringing them in two at a time on a boat are definitely two much different scenarios!


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Did well tonight after work. Landed 6, lost or failed to hook countless fish. River is loaded!! Tight lines gents!
-Nick


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Are their fish up by the gates mills area yet?


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Addict PM sent.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Went again yesterday after work... Fish all gone back to the lake, don't waste your time in the rivers, no fish left


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks runfish Pm returned


----------



## dunkxn (Mar 11, 2016)

i catch them all the way until May so..


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

Have you caught any near south chagrin reservation yet? I have fished there the past few weekends and only caught suckers, so I'm not sure if they're not up that far yet or what. I feel like they should be, but I haven't seen or caught any there.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I have not but a friend does well at squal Rock in the south chagrin.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hope the musky guys wanting suckers to fish WB know the tribs are hot with them now. Worms on plain hook w/splitshot-sucker Magic!


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Fished upper chagrin yesterday and today. 2 hook ups and didn't see very many fish. May have already started working their way back to the lake


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Are their fish up by the gates mills area yet?


Don't know what runfish said in his pm but I fished that area for a couple hours this evening, in optimum water conditions and got one sucker!(on a bead!) Must have been one hungry sucker! Saw one other fellow flyrodder, zero fish for him. No jumpers or rollers. Couldn't See the gravel to well in the low light/shadows but saw no spawning activity in the usual spots. I think the weekend warriors with all day to look for them will have better luck however!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I saw no spawning fish down low in a typically good spot. Not that I fish for them then but I was suprised I saw none.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

KTkiff said:


> I saw no spawning fish down low in a typically good spot. Not that I fish for them then but I was supposed I saw none.



Same here. Fished private stretch south of gates mills where I was hammering fish 2 weeks ago. nothing at all past few days. Kinda curious how the numbers are down by chagrin river park off lost nation.


----------



## SteelForge (Feb 16, 2015)

I fished the other day, on the 15th. I didn't observe any fish and didn't see any caught if that helps.


----------



## PB&J (Feb 6, 2016)

I was out friday and was surprised how clear the water was. Saw one spawned out hen caught out of a deep hole. Nothing in fast water near bedding gravel. Couldnt even spook anything out of likely holding spots. With the high sun i reckon they were glued to the bottomin deep holes.

There was no activity. None.

Don't like to say it, but I think with the relatively warm March the run is winding down.....quickly.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Agreed, may be time to shift focus to turkey season.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

I was up by the falls and I saw quite a few jump; but no takers


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Fished the rain today. 1 for 3. Saw lots of suckers. Deep holes were where I found the steel. Hard to fish deep pools with a fly rod


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Hit 3 on spinners with my son in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Awesome catch for the lil man! That will keep him going!


----------

